# how to get your adopts to sell? ;v;



## Cymatilis (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello! I'm very new to FA but I really love adoptables <3 I got lucky and sold my first adoptable, but since then no one has bought any! I kind of have no idea what I'm doing. Does anyone have advice? Thank you so much!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Sorry i can't answer your question but since i was about to make a new thread on this subject, you seem to know the deal with adoptables so...
What the heck ARE adobtables?!?! i see them posted everywhere and they seem to get bought and sold like trading cards but i don't know what they are exactly. What are they? What do they do? What is the point? Why do you sell them? Why do you buy them?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hard to say OP, selling anything is hard.  Its a competitive market out in the art world, try to put a new and unique spin on your adoptables that make them stand out

+31 I'll pm you


----------



## Taralack (Mar 3, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Sorry i can't answer your question but since i was about to make a new thread on this subject, you seem to know the deal with adoptables so...
> What the heck ARE adobtables?!?! i see them posted everywhere and they seem to get bought and sold like trading cards but i don't know what they are exactly. What are they? What do they do? What is the point? Why do you sell them? Why do you buy them?



They're basically just character designs that people buy. Probably some popufur popularized the concept, which made everyone want to do it. Personally I don't see the draw, but YMMV.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 4, 2015)

Cymatilis said:


> Hello! I'm very new to FA but I really love adoptables <3 I got lucky and sold my first adoptable, but since then no one has bought any! I kind of have no idea what I'm doing. Does anyone have advice? Thank you so much!




Make them unique and try not to use the same thing over and over again.
Maybe even offer up free adoptables for a while and get your name out.
I've made quite a few adoptables on my page,and they've all been taken.
My Calipurs were rather popular lol.
But basically try and stand out from others and make the concept all your own.


----------



## Atemis (Mar 4, 2015)

What others said, though try not to make them too unique as you still want to appeal to a wide audience to increase the chances of sale.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 4, 2015)

My Calipurs were pretty unique and they still attracted quite a bit of attention.
I think that special sort of flare makes adoptables stand out and not fade into the crowded Adoptables section so much.
And heck,it's fun and it wont bore you when you're drawing.


----------

